
Forced into the City After 9,000 Years in the Jungle - mcone
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-08-08/forced-into-the-city-after-9-000-years-in-the-jungle
======
woliveirajr
> The east side of the city today has factory after factory, owned by domestic
> companies and global powerhouses such as Samsung, Honda, Harley-Davidson,
> and Procter & Gamble.

It doesn't mean that it's easy to live or to find a job there: many of those
plants are just for integration, i.e., goods come pre-manufactured and pieces
are just assembled there. So, many companies but not labor-intensive, with
much automation taking care of everything.

~~~
dzdt
That is the brave new world awaiting us all. As machines get more capable, the
economic role of humans diminish. This is analagous to the fate of horses
after the introduction of the internal combustion engine.

Most everyone on this site has the education and skills to stay ahead of the
AI revolution for some time. But many other people already have fallen behind.
If the only things you know how to do can be done by machines at less cost
than a living wage, then what hope do you have to compete?

~~~
woliveirajr
I couldn't have said it better

------
aaron695
People 9000 years old. That's great genes.

Is the argument culturally they can't handle it or genetically they can't
handle it.

Compared to the hundreds of millions of Chinese who have done the same on the
past few decades ( and been pulled out of abject poverty)

~~~
jmknoll
Did you read the article? There is no argument that they can't handle it.
Rather, it discusses some of the challenges these migrants face moving to the
city.

And not sure what the reference is to Chinese migrant workers. Other than the
fact that they both physically changed locations, I see very little similarity
between a 20 year old kid leaving a provincial city in Sichuan to make it big
in Shenzhen and a family of indigenous refugees transitioning from a hunter-
gatherer lifestyle to a modern, urba life.

